# Paint match for A/S GRP Locker Lid ?



## Ourduckpond (Sep 10, 2007)

I have gouged the GRP external locker lid on my Mercedes Surrey and repaired it finishing off with a top coat spray of Mercedes Arctic White. However, the colour match is very poor resulting in an obvious stripe across the locker lid and I need to overspray with a different white.

Surprisingly, A/S Service Centre advise there is no paint code for the locker hatch lid and I need to find someone to mix a matching paint, or call in to the Service Centre for a jar (of paint).

I prefer an aerosol spray if at all possible and am wondering if anyone has been down this path recently and can offer guidance on a suitable product, from autoshop, Halfords etc.?
Regards, Brian


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

A couple of years ago my Father had an aerosol made up to match at a local vehicle refinishing factors. Call your local bodyshop and ask where you can get an aerosol mixed in your area. 
Take the van around and they will match the colour and mix it for you.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

Ourduckpond said:


> I have gouged the GRP external locker lid on my Mercedes Surrey and repaired it finishing off with a top coat spray of Mercedes Arctic White. However, the colour match is very poor resulting in an obvious stripe across the locker lid and I need to overspray with a different white.
> 
> Surprisingly, A/S Service Centre advise there is no paint code for the locker hatch lid and I need to find someone to mix a matching paint, or call in to the Service Centre for a jar (of paint).
> 
> ...


hi there the odds of getting a aerosol to match the colour is almost impossible as whites are predominently 99% white with only drips of the other tinters so when you brake the quantity down the match decreases. even then you will need to prep the locker using the correct primers to ensure adhesion, my advice would be to pop to local bodyshop and get a quote £80 - £100 at a small bodyshop would be fair price.. 
sorry this info is not what you probably want to hear 
mark


----------

